# Ovulation time variation



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

What is normal when it comes to varying times of ovulation within a cycle? I know LP stays relatively unchanged, but that the time between period and O can vary; but by how much? I have a very regular cycle (27-29 days), and I'm a little worried I ovulated a whole week before I expected to this month.

Thought I'd ask some of you fertility experts what might be considered normal in this regard. 

ETA I just started regularly exercising. This could play a part I guess.


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure what the official window is, but I usually ovulate on day 12-14. However, DD came from a CD10 eggy (as confirmed by u/s and bloodwork), and I've had ovulation occur as late as 16 days. I would think that exercise could definitely play a role . . .


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, exercise could have changed it. Stress can also hold it back or bump it up.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey OP, we have the same first name, although I go by Kate. I think I've only met 2 or 3 of us with that spelling. Neat.

Anyway I O around CD14 or 15, but it's been delayed out to CD18 by travel. I don't know if exercise would make you O earlier or not.


----------

